
Vote all you want. The secret government won’t change - aburan28
http://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2014/10/18/vote-all-you-want-the-secret-government-won-change/jVSkXrENQlu8vNcBfMn9sL/story.html
======
eip
"As I was saying, she stumbled upon a solution whereby nearly ninety-nine
percent of the test subjects accepted the program provided they were given a
choice - even if they were only aware of it at a near-unconscious level." \--
The Architect

